# Kirtan



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

gurbani.org


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Keetaa pasaao eko kavaao: You created the vast expanse of the Universe with One Word — Sound, Bang, Resonance, Oder, etc. (sggs 3).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Akhand mandall nirankaar mahi anahd ben bajaavougo. Bairaagee raamahi gaavougo. Sabad ateet anaahad raataa aakul kai ghar jaaougo: In the imperishable realm of the Formless Being, I play the flute of the unstruck sound current. Becoming detached, I sing the Divine Praises. Imbued with the unattached, unstruck Word of the Shabad (Divine Name), I will establish in God's Home within, who is All-pervading (sggs 973).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bhagat base kirtan aadharai: The devotees dwell there, and singing of God's kirtan is their only sustenance (sggs 237). 
Keval bhagat kirtan sang raachai: A true devotee is solely devoted to God's meditation and kirtan (sggs 274). 
So asthaan bataawo meeta. Jaakai har har kirtan neeka: O friend, show me that place where perpetual Kirtan takes place (sggs 385). 
Har kirtan aadhaar nihchal ih dhano: God's Kirtan is mainstay and ever enduring is this wealth (sggs 398).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Present Age Of Kal Yuga And Kirtan 
This present age of _Kal Yuga_ (Dark Age) is the age of quarrel, deceit, disagreement, cheating, cynicism, hypocrisy, duplicity, misinformation,



Kalyug mahi kirtan pardhaana. Gurmukh japiai laayi dhiaanaa: The most exalted is the Kirtan in this Kal Yuga. Therefore, Spiritual beings meditate through it with full atention (sggs 1075).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kirtan - A Purification Process 


Mahan patit te hot puneeta hari kirtan gun gavau: One is rendered pure from all sinful reactions by singing God's praises and virtues (sggs 713).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ih man nirmal je har gun gavai :By singing Lord's glories, this mind becomes immaculate (sggs 1067). 
Kar kirtan man seetal bhaye. Janam janam ke kilvikh gaye: By kirtan, mind becomes tranquilized, and sins of many births are washed off (sggs 178). 
Sabad cheen man nirmal hovai ta har gun gaye: Remembering the Name, the mind becomes pure and then one sings God's glories (sggs 565).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kirtan helps gain Divine Knowledge. Sukhdaataa dukh bhanjan haaraa gau kirtan pooran gian: Sing God's glories, the Giver of peace and Destroyer of distress, and you will be blessed with the perfect Divine knowledge (sggs 979). So giani jin sabad liva laee: He alone is divine, who enshrines affection for the Name (sggs 831). 
Singing God's praises, one washes off his filth of false ego: Har gun gavai haumai mal khoi (sggs 841).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Kirtan in itself is the best melody! 

Hari kirtan mahi uttam dhunaa: Singing of the God's praises is the best amongst melodies (sggs 1182).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Koyee aakhai bhootna ko khai betaala. Koyee aakhai aadmi Nanak vechaaraa. Bhyia divaana sah kaa Nanak bayuraana: Some call me a ghost; some call me a demon. Some call me a mere mortal; O, poor Nanak! Crazy Nanak has gone insane, after his Lord, the King. I know of none other than the Lord (sggs 99).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

So har jan har prabh bhaavai. Ahi nis bhagti kare din raatee laaj shod har ke gun gavai: He, who days and night ever performs Devotion and disregarding honor and dishonor, sings God's praises, that God's slave is pleasing to Him (sggs 879). 
Jan Nanak gavai dekh hadoor: Seeing the Lord just present, Slave Nanak sings His praises (sggs 737). 
Manu tanu arapi taji laaj lokaanee: Dedicate your mind and body to Him; stop living to please others (sggs 737).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jehee surit tehaa tin raah: As is your awareness, so is your way (sggs 25).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tere darsan kayu ketee billaayi: O Lord, so many cry out for your Darshan or Vision (sggs 1188).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jab lag man baikunth kee aas. Tab lag hoi nahee charan nivaas. Kahu Kabir ih kaheeai kaah. Saadh sangat baikunthai aahi: As long as the mind is filled with the desire for heaven, he does not dwell at the Lord's Feet.  Says Kabeer, unto whom should I tell this? The Saadh Sangat, the Company of the enlightened beings, is heaven (sggs 325).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nanak Naayu Khudaayi kaa dil hachhai mukh lehu. Awar divaaje dunee ke jhoothe amal karaheu: O Nanak, chant the Name of God, with heart-felt devotion. Everything else is just a pompous worldly show, and the practice of false deeds (sggs 140).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Iknaa sudh na budh na akal sar akhar kaa bheyu na lahant. Nanak se nar asal khar je bin gun garab krant: Some are not blessed with understanding, intelligence, or sublime intellect; they do not grasp the mystery of God’s Word (Shabad). O Nanak, they are donkeys; they are very proud of themselves, but they have no virtues at all (sggs 1246). 
Parhiyai naahee bhed bujhiyai paavnaa: Not by studying, but through understanding, is God’s Mystery revealed (sggs 148). 
Samjhai soojhai parh parh boojhai ant nirantar saachaa: One must understand, realize and comprehend when he reads and studies the Shabad, then in the end he will realize that the True Lord dwells deep within his nucleus (sggs 930). 
Aklee parh kai bujheeyai aklee keejai daan. Nanak aakhai raah eho hor gallan saitaan: One should read (Baanee) with intelligence, and then understand its real essence (i.e., assimilate it). Also, one should use intelligence in giving charity. Says Nanak, this is the True Path; other things lead to Satanic life (sggs 1245). 
Gaavat sunat kamaavat nihaal: Singing, hearing and acting upon it, one is enraptured (sggs 376).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Paakhand rataa sabh lok vanaahanbai: The whole world is filled with hypocrisy (sggs 1104). 
Kiyaa parheeyai kiyaa guneeyai...: What use is it to read, and what use is it to study? What use is it to listen to the scriptures? What use is reading and listening, if naturally or spontaneously (Sahaj) the Self is not realized? (sggs 655). 
Kathnai kahan na shutteeyai na parh pustak bhaar. Kaya soch na paayeeyai bin Har bhagti piyaar: No one is saved by mere talk and speech, nor by reading loads of books. The body does not obtain purity without loving devotion to the Lord (sggs 59). 
Akhar parh parh bhuleeyai bhekhee bahut abhimaan: Reading their books over and over again, people continue making mistakes; and by wearing religious robes they take great pride (sggs 61). 
Parhnaa gurhanaa sansaar kee kaar hai andar trisnaa vikaar. Hayumai vich sabh parh thakke doojai bhaayi khuyaar: Reading and studying are just worldly pursuits, if there is thirst and corruption within. Reading in egotism, all have grown weary; through the love of duality, they are ruined (sggs 650). 
Trai gun bikhiyaa andh hai Maya moh Gubaar...: In the corruption of the three qualities of Maya, there is blindness; in attachment to Maya, there is darkness of ignorance. The greedy people serve others, instead of the Lord, although they loudly announce their reading of scriptures. They are burnt to death by their own corruption; they are not at home, on either this shore or the one beyond (sggs 30).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 2, 2008)

Roteeyaan Kaaran poorahi taal: For the sake of bread, they perform melodiously (sggs 465). 
Ik gaavahi raag pareeyaa raag na bheejayee: Some sing according to traditional ragas, but the Lord is not pleased by these ragas (sggs 1285). 
Geet raag ghan taal si koore. Trih Gun upjai binsai doore. Doojee durmati darad na jaai. Shootai gurmukhi daaroo gon gaai: The various songs, tunes and rhythms are false. Trapped by the three qualities (deceptive Maya), people come and go in birth-death cycle, seprated from God. Because the disease of duality, (in spite of various songs, tunes and rhythms) the pain of their evil-mindedness does not leave them. The way to become emancipated (from duality and evil-mindedness) is, by becoming Gurmukh (Spiritual Being), take the medicine of chanting the Divine Name (sggs 832). 
Bilaaval tab hee keejeeyai jab mukh hovai Ram. Raag naad Shabad sohne jaa laagai sahaj dhyan....: When the Naam is in your mouth, then sing the Bilaaval. The melody and music, and the Shabad are beautiful, only when one naturally focuses his meditation on the celestial Lord. So leave behind the melody and music, and serve the Lord; then, you will obtain honor in the Court of the Lord. O Nanak, as Gurmukh (spiritual being), contemplate God, and rid your mind of egotistical pride (sggs 848).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

Badhaa chattee jo bhare naa gun naa upkaar: Paying a fine under pressure does not bring either merit or goodness (sggs 787). 
Vaain chele nachan gur...: The disciples play the music, and the gurus dance. They move their feet and roll their heads. The dust flies and falls upon their hair. Beholding them, the people laugh, and then go home (sggs 465). 
Chauthe pad ko jo nar cheenai tinhee parmpad paya: The man who realizes the fourth state; he alone obtains the supreme status (sggs 1123).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

gurbani.org


Gurmukh raag suyaad ann tiyaagai. Gurmukh ih mann bhagti jaagai. Anhad sun maaniyaa Shabad veechaaree. Aatm cheen bhaye nirankaaree: The Gurmukh renounces melody and tastes. The mind of the Gurmukh is awakened to Bhagti (devotion). Hearing the unstruck music of the sound current, this mind contemplates the Shabad, and accepts it. Understanding itself, this soul becomes attuned to the Formless Lord (sggs 415). 
Laahaa sansaar amrit peejayee. Hari bhagti asneh Gurmukh gheejayee: In this world, the true profit comes by drinking in the Ambrosial Nectar of the Naam. The Gurmukhs gather in the Bhagti of the Lord (sggs 1285).


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

-kindly refer
 gurbani.org


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 3, 2008)

Kirtan naam simrat raho jab lag ghat saas: I will continue to remember the Kirtan of the Naam, as long as there is a breath in my body (sggs 818). 
Sagal dharam Hari ke gun gaam: All the religions are in the singing of the Glorious Praises of God's Name (sggs 392).
 gurbani.org


----------

